# HELSINKI on my mind. (39 brand new pics)



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

I never thought Helsinki would be that beautiful !!! Now It's on my scandinavian cities to visit list! Thanks for the pics. kay: !


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Balth said:


> You mean finnish pirogues? Sure we do, but they're mostly small, and don't taste much. "Real" pirogues taste so much better.


You said you had something called lihapiirakka, but that is not the same thing as karjalanpiirakka which you obviously call Finnish pirogues.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> #7 is down by the harbour, right? At the end of the Esplanaadi?


Right, that's the Kauppatori market.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Helsinki is a nice place.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics mate! kay:


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

best photos ive seen of Helsinki from SSC  Thanks for posting!


----------



## G.N (May 7, 2004)

Just great pictures! Amazing!!!!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Helsinki is fantastic, clean and organizated. A model to many cities of the world.


----------



## G.N (May 7, 2004)

@davidkunz/VIE

Your pictures are so damn great that I have "copied - pasted" them to the thread about Finland on polish subforum...Hope you don't mind!

Here's the link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450163


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

That's alright. Makes me proud, in fact.


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

One year late, but, nice pics!


----------



## G-roy (Jun 4, 2006)

Absolutly beautiful pictures, can not wait to get there, 10 more days. So when i go site seeing in the downtown area, whats the best place to go for a Finnish beer?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Parks. Everyone meets there in the evening.


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Or you can try _spårakoff_, the pub tram.









A 40min ride through some common tourist spots costs 8€.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

So nice! Very beautiful!


----------



## Alweron (Sep 8, 2006)

cladiv said:


> Beautiful pics of a city we don't get to see often here on SSC.
> Helsinki looks very peaceful and very rich!


Thanks for the compliments of my home city  I've been living in Helsinki for all my life and I've never thought that Helsinki would look rich. How's that? We don't even have any real skyscrapers


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Awesome picts! Thanks for showing Helsinki!

(I don't know why but it reminds me a little of Moscow?)


----------



## Johan Näs (Jun 25, 2007)

Skyyy said:


> (I don't know why but it reminds me a little of Moscow?)


That's probably because there's been a lot of russian influence in the architecture of Helsinki. In my opinion, though, Moscow is quite different. But St. Petersburg and Helsinki could be twins - the buildings from the late 19th and the early 20th century really look the same.

The pictures posted here over a year ago were fabolous. I've seldom thought Helsinki would have anything special to offer, but after seeing these pictures I think it does. At least it's a great city to live in.


----------

